# CO2 regulator issue...



## Bullguy87 (Jun 5, 2009)

HI
I decided to put away my current DIY CO2 and replace it with injected CO2.
So i did, I bought the tank (5 Lb.), designed my own reactor (powerhead with modified gravel vacuum), and bought the regulator with solenoid and bubble counter.
Everything seemed to be fined, until the day after the initial installation,i set 3 bubbles per second on the first day but when i woke up the following morning no bobbles were coming, so i turn it up a bit and the bubbles came back. yet, in the evening (the same day) the bubbles simply stopped 
I adjusted it again that evening, and in the following morning when the timer turned on the solenoid, the bubbles simply went bananas; a stream of uncontrollable bubbles ( I would say 20+ bubbles per/ second). 
What should i do? help?

Also, the needle valve is set to full open, when I adjust the bubbles, I make very small adjustments to the main knob on the regulator. I move it in the 30 second intervals until I reach the desired bubble count. The needle valve is set full open... Also, the valve on the Co2 tank is fully open. I'm using regular airline check valve, i know it's not suitable for Co2, I'll replace it as soon as the brass check valve comes in. 
this is the regulator, http://www.marineandreef.com/Milwaukee_Solenoid_Valve_MA957_CO2_Regulator_with_p/rmi00957.htm


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

I would think your first problem is the needle valve the one's on the pre-made Milwaukee rigs are notoriously bad, what brand is it?

- Brad


----------



## bartoli (May 8, 2006)

Bullguy87 said:


> Everything seemed to be fined, until the day after the initial installation,i set 3 bubbles per second on the first day but when i woke up the following morning no bobbles were coming, so i turn it up a bit and the bubbles came back. yet, in the evening (the same day) the bubbles simply stopped


See the thread at:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...setting-up-milwaukee-co2-regulator-ma957.html


----------



## Bullguy87 (Jun 5, 2009)

Not so sure, it says "J5" on it, don't know if that means anything. 
It seems to work better, when I checked it today, the bubble count didn't vary as much (perhaps, 1 or 2 bubble less) 
What would be a descent needle valve in $40 to $50 price range? 
It doesn't need to be very precise as long as it's dependable, and can fit my rig. 
Did some research, but rather leave it to the professionals.

Also, i read this review in regards to my rig
here's the link: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/reviews/showproduct.php/product/45/cat/57 
According to the review, when i adjust bubble count, I may have to wait 2 minutes after every adjustment of the main knob on the regulator before making further alterations. May be that's the problem? I'll find out soon?

For your consent, the low pressure gauge indicates constant pressure (currently 17psi). It doesn't move unless I make adjustments.


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

I may be understanding this wrong so ill ask to try to clarify. Are you saying that what your doing to adjust your bubble rate is leaving the needle valve fully open, and then adjusting the larger knob on the regulator, the working pressure knob to adjust your bubble rate from there?

If i am understanding this correctly i would assume this is where your problem is, your working a bit backwards. You should first set your working pressure, thats going to be the large knob on the regulator. This is going to be a set pressure and you do not adjust it from there, anywhere from 10-25psi is about in the range, i personally run mine at 20psi, but i know other who run lower.

Once you have set your working pressure you should be using the needle valve to adjust your bubble rate from there. Keep in mind the higher your working pressure the more sensitive your needle valve is going to be, but the lower your working pressure the less reliable it will be.


----------



## Bullguy87 (Jun 5, 2009)

MrSanders
I think you were right, that was the problem...
but damaged or dirty needle valve was, is, a possibility.

what i did today is, I turned the pressure up to 20psi and regulated the bubbles with the needle valve instead of the main valve. five hours hours have passed and the bubble count has not changed, big improvement.
i believe the issue is solved, i"ll post tomorrow if i have any problems.

let me explain: i tried to set bubble rate by adjusting the main knob because Milwaukee instructions said to use the needle valve as a last resort to prevent regulator back pressure which can result in damage to the regulator. They implied to use main knob for adjustments. Executing this procedure was my mistake I guess. 

yet, it works fine so far, let's see how it will perform tomorrow in the morning.

So far, thank you all for you consideration and input


----------



## MrSanders (Mar 5, 2006)

Seems kinnda odd that they would recommend using the regulator that way. Seems like it would be VERY hard to fine tune any sort of reliable bubble rate with out using the needle valve. I have never used that brand though so i do not know, i do know on my Azoo regulator i use the above method and it works very well.

On a side note its nice once you get your CO2 dialed in and you have to refill your bottle. Dont touch your needle valve, and when you hook your newly filled tank up you just have to reset your working pressure to where you had it before, in your case 20psi and keep an eye on it for a day or to making fine adjustments until it settles in. This restores your bubble count to almost exactly where it was before getting the tank refilled.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

It is easier just get the pre-set pressure models.


----------

